# Satellite internet providers



## tnthomas (Nov 30, 2017)

I've had *D-* rated DSL service for years, provided by Verizon.  About a year ago, Verizon sold off it's copper(wired) network to Frontier Communications.  Nothing much has changed, and I see that as good, because when telecom companies change things, it's usually* not* an improvement in price or service. 

I get advertisements in the mail for Exede and from Hughesnet, two satellite internet providers.

I read an article: Exede-vs-Hughesnet, which was quite informative.

Does anyone here use either Exede, Hughesnet or another satellite service provider?


----------



## Don M. (Nov 30, 2017)

We had Hughesnet for several years.  It was OK, and one of the very few choices we had in our very rural area.  The speed of the service seemed to depend upon the time of day.  I had "6 MB" service, but that speed was usually only attainable in the morning hours, or very late at night.  During the late afternoon and evening, I was often lucky to get 1MB of speed.  And then...whenever a good thunderstorm was approaching, I would lose service for several minutes, until the front passed....and in the Winter, any snow or ice buildup on the dish would cause a loss of signal, until I went out and carefully knocked the frozen stuff off the dish.


----------

